# How long to leave a new baby to settle?



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Just found our baby hatched and can't see him for another week. We plan on visiting hom once a week till he comes home. So after we bring him home he still needs to settle, but for how long since we will be familiar? Will he still trust us and continue to bond or will we be starting over again? The breeder said they are already being hand fed since mom and dad qiuit caring for them after a few days.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

A lot of folks say to let them settle for a couple of days. 
When I got Silver home, though, I had him on my finger after a couple of hours. He had come to me in the store, and I just couldn't wait.
I'm still waiting for Emma to settle, after thirteen months LOL.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

dianne said:


> A lot of folks say to let them settle for a couple of days.
> When I got Silver home, though, I had him on my finger after a couple of hours. He had come to me in the store, and I just couldn't wait.
> I'm still waiting for Emma to settle, after thirteen months LOL.


Sounds like he knew he was ment to be with you. I am too pushy sometimes and don't want to wait start bonding.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

If you can visit him a few times over the couple of months he's going to be nursing then to be honest let him out as soon as you bring him home because he's already going to be used to you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Older birds need 2-3 days to adjust while young birds can adjust with hours of arrival. It won't take too long for him to adjust.


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*out of cage*

i had my sammy babby out on my finger with in minutes of him getting home i couldnt wait to touch him i waited 5 days and once he was home i was allready smitten i just love him to pieces and he loves to have his head rubbed and he turns his head so i can rub him on his cheek he is just so babby adorable.:grey tiel:


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> If you can visit him a few times over the couple of months he's going to be nursing then to be honest let him out as soon as you bring him home because he's already going to be used to you.


We plan on going to visit him once a week till he comes home, hoping to spend at least 30 mins or more with him. I sure hope he will be used to at least me anyways. I just can't wait to meet him.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think it depends on the individual bird really. I visited my new tiel a couple of times before bringing him home, but he was very young (7 weeks) and was absolutely terrified after we got back to my house. So I left him in his cage to settle in and then the next day I opened the cage door and let him come out by himself and he's very bonded to me now. With my other two it was a couple of days before they settled in. 

I'd recommend judging your new tiels behavior once you have them at home and you'll know if/when they're ready to come out and play


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

han93 said:


> I think it depends on the individual bird really. I visited my new tiel a couple of times before bringing him home, but he was very young (7 weeks) and was absolutely terrified after we got back to my house. So I left him in his cage to settle in and then the next day I opened the cage door and let him come out by himself and he's very bonded to me now. With my other two it was a couple of days before they settled in.
> 
> I'd recommend judging your new tiels behavior once you have them at home and you'll know if/when they're ready to come out and play



We will definatley see how he is acting when we get him home. I don't want to be too pushy and him hate me for it.


----------

